# Patent: 16-130mm f/3.5-6.3 for APS-C



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 4, 2018)

> A patent showing an optical formula for a 16-130mm f/3.5-6.3 lens has appeared. Judging by the image height at the wide end (13mm), this lens is likely for a fixed lens APS-C PowerShot camera and not a DSLR or EOS M camera.
> *US Patent Application 20180284406:*
> Focal Length         15.51  45.00  130.98
> F-Number              3.68   5.03    6.50
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## canonnews (Oct 4, 2018)

I updated this a bit, after some further reading and reflection:

essentially there's an EF-M superzoom in that patent as well 18-200 that may come out.. it's at least viable.


----------

